
Granary.pro – Beyond Bookmarks and Read-It-Later - wantaek_lim
https://www.granary.pro
======
shmolyneaux
This post is more like a first impression of the service.

This service interested me since it looked like it would be able to
automatically add tags to links that I already had in pocket. But doesn't do
this, but I thought I would share my thoughts.

With the uBlock Origin extension enabled on Firefox, clicking on the "Sign up
free with Google" button does nothing. When searching for links I would expect
that my own links would appear first rather than "Search results on
Granary.pro". You should be able to move items to their folders from the
search interface.

For the English version of the web site I suggest you find a native English
speaker to review your content. Specific sentences that have issues are:

"If you stop importing the file into Granary.pro before complete, the
processing will be stopped."

"Or do not you wonder where the web page you saved in Bookmark or Evernote is
located?"

"Do you imagine the files that filled your PC desktop?"

In the help section: "How to delete my account: You may not use Granary.pro at
any time. If you deletes the account, If you deletes the account, Granary.pro
deletes all data associated with the account as well as the account, and the
user can no longer use the deleted account."

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thank you for your detailed and friendly reviews and I wrote a brief answer
below.

Unfortunately, we do not extract tags for links already stored in Pocket.
However, if you save the link to the service, it will automatically extract
and store your search terms.

It looks that uBlock is blocking the popup requesting third party
authentication for sign up. We will solve this problem with developers.

We set the order to emphasize "Search results on Granary.pro" rather than my
own links.

We will review “move items to their folders from the search interface” and
apply them in near future.

I will get a review from a native speaker as soon as possible.

~~~
LudoA
The uBlock issue is quite annoying indeed, would love to give it a try without
adding exceptions to uBlock.

Also, extracting tags for links stored in Pocket would be very useful. There
may be tags you can't extract. E.g. I've tagged a bunch of things as "work".
Please add that functionality to your Pocket importer :)

Other than that, I look forward to trying it out! I find Pocket too limited,
would love something that's more powerful.

~~~
eli
I get that web developers need to accommodate their audience, but uBlock
blocking things you actually do want to see is more a uBlock problem than
anything else.

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thank you for your advice and interest and We will concentrate on uBlock
troubleshooting.

------
sarreph
I like where this is going with search-term focussed history, but after the
first two points your website copy lost me. I imagine that is crucial to
convincing your audience because up until that point, _use-it-later_ hadn't
really been established on the page yet.

Then we get to this section, which I find is incredibly vague:

> Make a note related to a saved link [.] Simply make a note of your thoughts
> on the link you saved. For example, you might want to note where this link
> will be used, how it will be used, and what is important.

I feel like you need to improve the specificity of both your iconography and
your copy in order for your audience to understand what your product _is_.

I wish you luck and hope that you can make it more clear what you are trying
to achieve because it seems as though it could be unique!

~~~
wantaek_lim
I appreciate for your warm interest and advice. I will take a careful look at
what you have mentioned.

------
anothercomment
Sorry from the homepage I don't understand what it is. How does it differ from
conventional "read it later" services?

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thank you for your interest. Please see
[https://medium.com/@blog.granary/beyond-bookmarks-or-
pocket-...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/beyond-bookmarks-or-pocket-the-
whole-new-use-it-later-service-granary-pro-21e32630da9f)

~~~
anothercomment
Thanks - so the main perk seems to be searchability and some social
networking? Would be great if I could sample the search functionality before
signing up.

Must admit I am not 100% convinced I need it - bookmarking sucks, but in
Firefox I can use tags. Not as good as full comments on bookmarks, but
sufficient to organize links by subjects.

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thanks again. The following blog will tell you why we created granary.pro.
[https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-granary-
pro-...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-granary-
pro-4bc536acf525)

~~~
throwanem
Perhaps you might explain your USP on your landing page instead of needing to
cite two blog posts not linked from there!

~~~
wantaek_lim
Good point!! We will review your advise carefully, and then may change
something on the landing page in near future. Thank you for your warm interest
and helpful advise.

------
dmgawel
In that kind of a service Privacy Policy is a must (at least for me).
Emptiness of this page alarms me:
[https://granary.pro/privacy](https://granary.pro/privacy)

~~~
wantaek_lim
The reason why the privacy policy is simple is that Granary.pro has very
little personal information (Gmail address, username, links and notes, etc.)
and does not use it commercially.

~~~
LudoA
The links & notes I save are private to me! It's crucial that you guarantee
you'll treat that info with the privacy it deserves.

~~~
wantaek_lim
We definitely agree with you. Privacy protection is our top priority.

------
phlyingpenguin
Here are my first impressions. This has some pretty serious usability issues
when compared to pocket, and I'm not 100% convinced it does more, even digging
into the blog notes.

Let's start at folders. The folders appear to just be categories and are
exactly the same as a tag except an item can only be in one folder. This is a
limitation, not an improvement. When the word folder is used, I expect that
there is some way to nest items and other folders within a folder. As it is, I
can "tag" or "categorize" items into one section.

In the UI, I found myself having to click A LOT. Creating ~4 "folders", I had
to focus the dialog box to type every time I hit "new folder" and then click
again because pressing the enter key did not submit the dialog form. I should
not have to use my mouse to focus dialogs that pop up and I should not need to
click to dismiss them.

Another UI woe is in mass item management. I imported my pocket bookmarks and
now they're all in an unclassified "folder". I don't see any way to mass-
select links and move them into categories. There is no world where I would
waste my time moving items one by one to categorize.

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thank you for your deep interest and comments.

First, it is not allowed to put other folder within a folder because the
service was created as simple and fast as possible. If many users ask us to
support ‘other folder within a folder’, we will improve it.

Focus or Enter key issues will be improved soon.

It will take some time to select multiple links at once and move them into a
folder, but it will be improved.

Thanks again.

------
m00dy
I'm a Pocket user. I'm using it everday and it is my only bookmark-saver app.
Anyway, I think the next innovation should be related to timing or reminding
previous posts. Sometimes, I forget to read what I have saved before. It would
be really good, If this thing could analyze my workload somehow and show me a
notification or something when I'm not busy. This would be super cool.

~~~
wantaek_lim
Thank you for your feedback.

It would be nice to give an alarm for reminding you at the appropriate time.
We will put it into the long-term plan of our service.

------
LaSombra
This reminds me of [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in) more than
anything

~~~
jbmorgado
I was seeing pinboard.io just yesterday. I save my bookmarks in DevonThink
using the full webpage stored in the computer.

I now want to move completely to Linux but DevonThink is MacOS only and I was
searching for something like DevonThink on Linux.

Nothing came up so the next best thing seems to be pinboard.io... but the
truth is, unless I pay the premium service for archival (and then continue
paying that without stoping every year to keep them archived and rely in a
private service that can just be terminated at any moment by its developer) I
really don't see any diference between using pinboard.io or using Firefox
bookmarks.

Am I missing something here?

~~~
StavrosK
You can get archival with [https://historio.us/](https://historio.us/) for
free (with the trial account).

Disclaimer: I wrote the service.

------
dobin
I wanted to try it, but it requires a chrome plugin to save websites. Removed
my account instantly.

~~~
wantaek_lim
We can not delete your account. Please delete your account by yourself from
[https://granary.pro/help](https://granary.pro/help) > "How to delete my
account".

------
anotheryou
\- Does save the whole page/article in case it goes offline? (preferably time-
stamped for citations)

\- Does it allow full text search?

~~~
wantaek_lim
Granary.pro is a service that is started to find materials to refer to on the
Internet and manage them systematically. Especially for writing documents.

I am sorry that it does not save the whole article and does not provide full
text search. However, if we have user requests, we can assist these features
in the near future. Though insufficient, you can leave an important part of
the article in notes and search for them.

For more information, please refer to the blog below.
[https://medium.com/@blog.granary/available-in-granary-pro-
fo...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/available-in-granary-pro-for-writing-
searching-notes-b037649ba4e) [https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-
granary-pro-...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-granary-
pro-4bc536acf525)

~~~
mirimir
I was wondering about that. The problem is that sites change, or even
disappear. For stuff that matters, I bookmark _and_ print to PDF. Maybe that
wouldn't scale. But it would get around needing account information.

~~~
wantaek_lim
Please see this blog post. [https://medium.com/@_shankarganesh/why-no-ones-
going-to-buy-...](https://medium.com/@_shankarganesh/why-no-ones-going-to-buy-
pocket-premium-c2b5581e730d)

"Quality content on the web exists forever. I don’t think NYTimes is going to
die any soon, neither is Kalzumeus or the Nieman Journalism Lab. These sites
are going to live on forever, it’s not like they forget to renew domains every
year. If they dabble a bit with the URL structure, it’s pretty easy to dig
back the content I love by just Googling for the relevant keywords."

~~~
mirimir
Well, I guess that it depends on what "quality" you're after. It's not
uncommon, for example, to see pastes taken down within hours. Much interesting
stuff is ephemeral.

~~~
wantaek_lim
I agree with you, but Granary.pro is focused on IMPORTANT articles rather than
interesting things so far. :) Anyway if we have a lot of user request, we will
assist these features in the near future.

------
Findeton
I like it but please enhance the translations, I don't need to see it in both
Korean and English at the same time.

~~~
wantaek_lim
We are sorry about your inconvenience.We will ask that native speakers will
review English sentences and improve them to become natural English.

------
swah
Anything that Pocket doesn't have? Also, the free version seems to hold only
2000 items.

~~~
wantaek_lim
We are sorry that the explanation of the landing page is insufficient or not
intuitive. Please see these blog posts.

[https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-granary-
pro-...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/why-we-created-granary-
pro-4bc536acf525)

[https://medium.com/@blog.granary/available-in-granary-pro-
fo...](https://medium.com/@blog.granary/available-in-granary-pro-for-writing-
searching-notes-b037649ba4e)

------
Findeton
How can you move one link from one folder to another?

~~~
wantaek_lim
Please click on the link you want to move and then drag and drop it to the
desired folder.

------
jdlyga
Which version of QT does this require? :)

~~~
wantaek_lim
It seems to be related to development, I don't know what QT is because I'm not
a developer. I will ask developer team tomorrow morning and give the answer if
possible. It would be nice if you let me know what QT stands for.

